# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shkronjat ë dhe ç ne telefon mobil!

## Sefedini_PZ

Zakonisht telefonat mobil Nokia e kane opsionin e shkruarjes se shkronjave ë dhe ç por shumica e markave tjera kete nuk e kane mundesi automatikisht.

Nje menyre per ta bere te mundshme perdorimin e ketyre shkronjave p.sh. kur deshironi te shkruani nje SMS apo te regjistroni nje kontakt te ri eshte kjo:

Te opsionet e mesazheve (message settings) aty tek gjuha e shkrimit (input language ose writing language) nderrojeni gjuhen e shkrimit ne gjuhen hollandeze (nederlands).

Ne kete menyre (ne shumicen e telefonave) do te shfaqet mundesia per ta perdorur shkronjen ç ne tastin abc dhe shkronjen ë ne tastin def!

----------


## Prudence

mua me intereson te di si del shkronja c me bishtin poshte ne kompjuter

me thoni

flm

----------


## amenti

www.vargmal.org/shqip

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

> mua me intereson te di si del shkronja c me bishtin poshte ne kompjuter
> 
> me thoni
> 
> flm


E mban shtypur tastin ALT dhe njekohesisht shtyp numrat 135.

Pra:

Alt+135=ç
Alt+128=Ç

Alt+137=ë
Alt+0203=Ë

----------

